# Critique Loft/Aviary Design



## Cardpen (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello, I am planning to purchase 2-4 medium or large sized pigeons to keep only as outdoor pets. These pictures are my initial loft/aviary designs. I ask for helpful comments about my design to make sure my pigeons will be safe and comfortable.

Front







The only available site is against the SW wall of a building. Nearby trees make direct sunlight intermittent, but available. The loft is 4'x4'x(4' up to 6') and 2' off the ground. There is a hinged door in the front of the loft. A hinged door to the walk-in aviary is located in the first 3' section closest to the loft.








The attached free-access aviary is 4'x6'x6'. The flooring will be well-draining rock (suggestions please). The aviary is enclosed with 1/2" hardware cloth. In this picture, you see the landing board and opening for the loft wire trap above the aviary. 








This is a view from the landing board looking into the loft from the top. The opposing wall has a couple of perches. The adjacent left wall has the front loft opening for maintenance. The adjacent right wall holds a row of 4 single boxes. There is room beneath them for an identical row of another 4 should I need them. The top of the boxes creates an attic-like perch beneath the sloped roof. The aviary is accessed from an opening at the loft floor in the wall beneath the viewpoint. The floor of the loft is 1/2" hardware cloth. Four inches beneath the floor is a panel to prevent drafts and collect poo for quicker cleaning.

Based on size guidelines, I believe the entire set-up could house a max of 8 pigeons, though I don't intend to have that many.
My specific concerns are about loft ventiltation and aviary flooring. Please share any other constructive thoughts as well. Thank you.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That "fly pen" roof I would slant somehow so wild birds do not land on it...


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

What part of the country will this loft be located?


----------



## Cardpen (Jan 18, 2016)

Jr Brown said:


> What part of the country will this loft be located?


Southern Illinois


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I would ask why the top of the roof extends out so far? It would require some support system if it extends that far over the front of the loft.
The sides as well as the bottom of the roof should extend over the siding for rain water runoff, minimum of 4" overhang would be good.


----------



## Cardpen (Jan 18, 2016)

Jr Brown said:


> I would ask why the top of the roof extends out so far? It would require some support system if it extends that far over the front of the loft.
> The sides as well as the bottom of the roof should extend over the siding for rain water runoff, minimum of 4" overhang would be good.


The slightly more than 1' overhang makes the view of the loft from the NW road cleaner. It blocks the top of the aviary cage from being seen from the higher elevation. It certainly can be extended downward and adjustments made to the sides for better rain runoff. Thank you.


----------

